# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Sal sintético

## Ricardo Lacerda

Qual é para si o melhor sal sintético?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Se alguem esta interessado na composicao Destes Sal sinteticos:

The Composition Of Several Synthetic Seawater Mixes  


Comparison Table of Primary Elements in Some Top Brand Name Sea Salt Mixes

----------


## AQUAPLANTE

Boa noite

acho que se esqueceram de uma marca de sal o BIOSAL da Aqua-Medic, que para mim é um dos melhores.

um abraço

Paulo Rego

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo Rego

O Biosal da Aqua-Medic já está incluido na listagem. Apenas  por lapso foi ocultado. 

Obrigado pela lembrança.

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Não sei se é o melhor mas o que tenho é o Biosal da AquaMedic, tal qual o Paulo me vendeu...

Daí ter votado Aqua Medic,

Abraços,

----------


## Didos Farm

Caros Amigos,

Já trabalhei com várias marcas de Sal, e por experiência posso dizer que todos os sais que tenho usado têm tido excelentes resultados, uns são melhores numa coisa outros noutra.

O Red Sea é sem duvida um dos melhores, e o Crystal Sea Salt me surpreende pelo preço/qualidade, mas não queria deixar de chamar a atenção para o sal da Sera que foi o que por falta de stock no importador de outra marca foi por mim escolhido para o arranque da minha nova instalação e este surpreendeu em excelentes valores de Cálcio, Magnésio e acima de tudo pela facilidade com que se dissolve. Para além disso a experiência com o mesmo e a montagem de um ecossistema em 15 dias está à vista em: http://www.didosfarm.com.pt/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=53 

De qualquer forma e como tinha dito apenas quis chamar a atenção para este sal pois não o vi na votação e considero ser um dos melhores.

Para mim todos os de hoje em dia permitem a montagem de bons aquários, já que a técnica evoluiu imenso nos ultimos 10 anos.

No passado os melhores resultados eram conseguidos com água do mar e hoje isso já é discutivel.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Mário, esta empresa (Sera) está voltando com toda força ao mercado brasileiro e acredito que logo mais estará sendo ao lado da Tetra e Red Sea a maior do mercado.
Acho que vou experimentar o sal deles!!!!

----------


## Didos Farm

Certo Rinaldo,

E gostava imenso que me desse o seu parecer em relação á sua qualidade, garanto que ficará surpreendido.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Estou negociando coma importadora do sal para me enviar o sal para mim, posteriormente farei um artiguinho para falar sobre a sua qualidade.  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Luis Marçal

Embora não estejam representadas a maioria das marcas, este teste deixo-me surpriendido pela difernça tão grande nos resultados obtidos....
http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...ture/index.php

Se mais alguem souber de mais links para testes comparativos de sal artifical seria bom. 


1 abr,
Luis Marçal

----------


## Luis Marçal

Mais um teste comparativo interessante.....

Parte 1
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2005/11/aafeature1

Parte 2
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2005/12/aafeature1

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Que me dizem do sal que está a oferecer ao vencedor do concurso do mês de fotografia?....
É bom?..

Abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Uso água natural do mar, apanhada em local considerado seguro. Praia dourada, em Carreço, Viana do Castelo.

----------


## João Duarte

Boas,

Pelo que li neste artigo, http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2007-03/rhf/index.php, ao que parece a mesma marca não consegue manter a qualidade do sal, dado que é muito dificil fazer testes conclusivos sobre a sua composição.

abraço.

----------


## Welington

eu uso agua natural

----------


## Rui Loureiro

a agua do mar nâo pode trazer doenças para o aquario.
ja reparei que dois membros do forum tem muitas aptasias no aquario e eles colhem agua no mar. sera desta agua?

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas a Todos

Uso água natural, filtro-a antes de a por no aqua atravez de um filtro de copo com "lâ de vidro" para reter eventuais impurezas como detritos algas etc.
Contudo tenho 15 Kgs +/- para uma emergencia.

Andrade

----------


## Duarte Costa

:Olá:   a todos

Acho que o mais coerente é escolher quatro marcas, mediante as suas caracteristicas elementares e fazer mistura, se uns são melhores em determinados aspectos e outros noutros, porque não utilizá-los todos. Talvez seja mais productivo, não acham?
Desta forma, deixaremos não só os nossos corais e peixes mais satisfeitos como também os fabricantes e vendedores. :SbOk2:   :CylRiche2:  
Se eventualmente ocorrer alguma desgraça  :Icon Cry:  , será mais fácil solucionar o problema por exclusão de determinada marca até o problema ser resolvido.

Abraços
  Duarte Costa

----------


## Jorge Neves

Uso 90% de àgua natural.
Os outros 10% uso quando o tempo está bravo,estou com preguissa,ou estou demasiado ocupado para a recolha sal da Waterlife.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Uso água natural, e não tou arrependido, e recolho a água num local seguro e limpo...Reserva Natural do Garajau...

----------


## marcoferro

queria eu poder usar agua natural , so que agua natural aqui so pra quem mora em locais confiaveis pra pegar, pq nas praias de banhistas aqui a agua ta mais pra barro natural , kkkkkk

----------


## Santos Dias

Cuidado com a hipertensão ,não queremos peixes a morrer do Coração (Brinco) :SbSourire: ,Para mim todos Sais são bons na Hora que tenho de fazer uma muda e o mar não me deixa tornalo menos volumoso  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire:

----------

